# TSG51: Handy Carrying Loop



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_CES 2012 announcements, Vizio joins the PC market, Rasberry Pi and One Laptop Per Child (OLPC) make cheap PCs for kids._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty first episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Ideas for New Features & Enhancements on TSG
http://forums.techguy.org/92-ideas-new-features-enhancements/

We'll be at CES next year!!
http://www.cesweb.org/

Raspberry Pi
http://www.raspberrypi.org/

One Laptop Per Child (OLPC) Tablet
http://www.montanalinux.org/olpc-update-2012preCES.html

http://www.muktware.com/news/3179/one-laptop-child-unveil-xo-30-tablet-ces

http://www.montanalinux.org/olpc-update-2012preCES.html

Vizio to Enter PC Market with Laptops, All-in-One Desktops
http://www.pcworld.com/article/247462/vizio_to_enter_pc_market_with_laptops_allinone_desktops.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

